# Alice 21 - Partytime - by Mollycoddles (BBWs (Multiple), Intrigue, Stuffing, ~SWG)



## Observer (Aug 26, 2007)

_BBWs (Multiple),Intrigue, Stuffing, SWG_- Alice gets a new job while being targeted for further fattening by corpulent Laurie and Jen

*Alice 21 &#8211; Partytime 
by Mollycoddles et al

(Click here for prior installment)​*

[*Editor's Note:* This installment includes an oversize illustration in the second post which we've had to accommodate by a link.]

Quietly, Alice scraped her feet against the floor as she sat outside the office of Ben Jenkins, manager of “Pizza-By-The-Pound” and obviously a busy man as his door had been closed for over half an hour. She wished Tyler could have waited with her, but she knew he was working the register only 20 feet away. He could whisk her away at a moment’s notice if she made an idiot of herself during the interview. But Alice was feeling pretty good about herself at the moment, and the outfit she’d bought the week before certainly helped. 

It was a relief for Alice to be in clothes that both fit her and looked nice. Although she needed to undo the button on her skirt during breakfast that morning, she was pleased that her shirt was only snug enough to show off her curves. Finally, a day without a wardrobe malfunction! Hallelujah! 

The door opened and Ben popped his head out. 

“Ah, hello there,” he said, catching sight of Alice, “you must be Tyler’s friend.” 

She nodded her hand vigorously. 

“Yes, sir, Mr. Jenkins,” replied Alice politely. She felt silly saying it; Ben was only in his early 20s, older by a few years than Alice herself.

_ "Still, it’s best to be overly formal than thought of as rude,"_ she thought. 

“So why do you want to get into the fast-paced world of pizza making?” 

“Uh…I like pizza, sir?” 

Ben laughed. “Don’t we all. Well, you seem enthusiastic and you like pizza, so I guess you’re hired.” 

Alice was stunned. “What? That’s it?” 

“Well, this isn’t exactly rocket science,” said Ben. “There isn’t much to this job. Throwing together a pizza is easy to do, but there’s one thing that I won’t stand for - that’s freeloaders who eat all my profits. Some kids think this job is just an excuse to get a lot of free pizza, and I won’t stand for that sort of thing. Let me make myself clear: Any employee caught stealing food in my establishment will be immediately fired. Do you understand?” 

Alice opened her mouth to respond, but before she could say anything her rounded stomach suddenly released a loud, hungry gurgle. 

_"Oh crap,"_ thought Alice, blushing furiously, "_now he’ll never hire me! He’s going to think I’m just some greedy pig here to steal his pizza." _

“Yes sir!” chirped Alice in a high squeaky voice. If Ben had heard her belly grumbling, he didn’t acknowledge it. 

“Let me introduce you to your co-workers,” said Ben, “Not that there are that many of them.” 

He led Alice back to the kitchen, where Tyler and a few other kids were hard at work. 

“Ahem! Everyone, give me your attention. I’d like you to meet our newest worker. This is Alice! Alice, you already know Tyler. This two over here are Frank and Maggie.” 

“Hey,” the boy named Frank gave Alice a friendly wave. He was a big, hulking brute who looked like he belonged in a zoo, but his face was open and friendly. Alice recognized him as the linebacker from the school football team; they’d never spoken, but she’d seen him plenty of times while she was cheerleading. The girl named Maggie was a toned Hispanic girl with long black hair. She eyed Alice suspiciously, but gave her a friendly nod. 

“Maggie here is the shift manager,” said Ben. “That means, when I’m not around, she’s the one in charge.” 

He turned to Maggie. “Maggie, could you make sure Alice gets a uniform? And show her the ropes, eh? Shouldn’t take too long. Haw haw! I’ve got some paperwork to finish in my office, but call me if you need anything, okay?” 

“Sure thing, boss,” said Maggie. 

“Thank you, Mr. Jenkins,” said Alice politely, “I promise I’ll do my best.” 

As soon as Ben was back in his office, Maggie thrust a finger into Alice’s face. “Okay, newbie, let’s get one thing straight: I’m not your friend here. I’m your supervisor, so don’t try to slack off just because I’m younger than you are! I run a tight ship, and Ben might be Mr. Nice Guy, but I’m sure not!”

“Um, okay,” said Alice, startled. Behind Maggie’s back, both Tyler and Frank were rolling their eyes as if they’d heard this speech many times before. Maggie whipped around and both boys pretended that they hadn’t done anything. Scowling, Maggie grabbed a pressed white uniform and shoved it into Alice’s hands. 

“Here,” she growled, “go get dressed and we’ll start you on making pizzas. You do know how to make pizzas, right?” 

“Er, yes, of course.” 

“Good. Go get dressed; there’s a bathroom in the back.” 

Alice took the uniform and started for the back door, but Tyler stopped her briefly. 

“Don’t worry about her,” he whispered, pointing at Maggie, who had turned away to fetch something from one of the ingredient fridges. “She’s alright, she just gets all power trippy sometimes with the new people. Are you going to be okay?” 

Alice smiled. “Yeah, I think it’ll be okay.” 

Tyler gave her a quick peck before Maggie turned around again, and he had to pretend to be working. Alice went into the bathroom and closed the door. 

The “uniform” really wasn’t anything except an apron and plain white T-shirt. She tied the apron around her waist, hoping that it would protect his nice skirt from stains &#8211; she’d have to remember to wear raggy old pants when she came into work in the future. Next she pulled off her nice shirt and pulled the T-shirt on instead. It was a snug fit; Maggie had just thrust it at her without bothering to check if it was in her size. It was as tight as sausage tubing on her tubby body. It clung tightly to her jiggly, pudgy belly so that the indent of her belly button and the creases of her fat rolls were clearly visible. In addition, her large knockers put a strain on the shirt seams, making it rather uncomfortable, and her flabby arms barely fit through the small sleeve holes. 

She was embarrassed to walk back on in public in the unflattering shirt, but Tyler gazed at her approvingly when she appeared in the doorway. That gave her some more confidence. Frank didn’t make any mention of her size, and Maggie even looked a little sympathetic when she saw her. 

“Sorry about that,” she said, “That’s the only size we have on hand. We’ll get something in your size before your shift tomorrow, okay?” 

“Sure,” said Alice, trying to stay upbeat. She wasn’t used to people seeing her large girth on display and not hassling her about it. Maybe she would like working here! 

***

Later that afternoon, Alice heard a voice that made her blood run cold. 

“Hello, Frank,” it said icily, “Is Alice here?” 

_"Oh no,"_ thought Alice, _"It’s Laurie! She’s come to make fun of me. How did she figure out that I’m working here? Darn it, I must have let it slip in the locker room that Tyler was going to get me a job here. The last thing I need is that big blowhard coming around to remind me what a fat greedy oinker I am. "_

Alice hoped that Frank would say that she wasn’t in, but why would he? He didn’t know the history between the two girls, so he would have no reason to think that Alice wouldn’t want to meet with Laurie. 

”Sure, she’s right back here,” she heard Frank’s voice say, and then saw his head poke around the corner. “Hey, Alice, someone’s here to see you.” 

Alice sighed and walked out to face her eternal tormentor. Laurie and Jen stood on the other side of the counter, both smiling widely. But this time, their smiles looked different than usual. Alice was still surprised to see that the two of them seemed to have gained even more weight recently. 

Laurie was dressed in a thick green turtleneck sweater that touched the very tip of her new double chin. Her enormous, watermelon-sized juggs looked even bigger than Alice remembered, so big that they stretched the pleats of her sweater almost into non-existance. Despite what must have been a massive monster brassiere, her grandiloquent breasts had begun to droop under their own vast weight. Beneath her bust, Laurie’s newly enlarging tummy pooched out and over the waist of her king-size jeans. Her sweater looked like it wanted to pop up over her gut and let her stomach breathe free. Her long black hair hung down to her shoulders, framing a face that was increasingly moon-shaped. 

“Hello there, Alice,” said Laurie. She was smiling in a way that might almost be friendly, but her voice was still haughty. 

“Hello,” said Alice. She was acutely aware of how sloppy she must look. She’d been making pizzas for several hours, and her face, shirt, and apron were covered with grease and tomato sauce. Alice wiped her hands on her apron. Her shirt was shiny and slightly translucent in places with the yellowish grease. 

“Listen, Alice, I’m…I’m sorry that we’re always giving you such a hard time. Now that we’ve gained a little weight too, we can see that, you know, us big girls gotta stick together.” 

Laurie smiled a forced smile. _"Yes," _she thought, _"us big girls."_

Of course, if she was honest, she would have pointed out that she and Alice were still big in different ways. Laurie was in her own mind a buxom, voluptuous knock-out just on the verge of being too chubby, while Alice was a big fat ass. 

Laurie’s eyes quickly scanned her chunky adversary. Clad in her unstylish fast food uniform, Alice looked worse than usual. Her plump torso filled out the white shirt, stretching it just enough that you could see the slight indent of her deep belly button. Alice already had grease stains down her front.

_"Probably from stuffing herself like a big fat pig,_" thought Laurie smugly. The state of Alice's uniform made it easier to see the outlines of her heavy-duty brassiere holding in her hefty boobs. 

Alice wiped a flabby arm across her greasy forehead. 

“What I’m trying to say, AlIce, is…is…” Laurie’s striking face contorted with the effort of mouthing those dreadful words: “I’m sorry.” 

Laurie smiled in what she hoped looked like a disarming and sincere way. Of course, she didn’t really mean it. She wasn’t sorry in the least, but if this is what she had to do to get her plan underway…then sacrifices had to be made. 

Alice blinked dumbly. 

“Wow, I..I don’t know what to say,” she stuttered, “Thank you, Laurie. That…that really means a lot.” 

Alice was totally flabbergasted! She hadn’t expected to hear those words come out of Laurie’s mouth in a million years. Maybe Laurie’s added girth really had made her realize how mean she’d been. 

“Listen, Alice, no hard feelings? Maybe someday we can even be friends?” 

Alice looked warily at Laurie’s pudgy, grinning face. She wanted to believe that Laurie really was being sincere but that grin was like a shark’s. 

“Y-yeah,” said Alice nervously, “That would be great.” 

Alice felt a little exposed, standing here in her greasy work clothes. 

“Great, I’m so glad that you said that,” said Laurie unctuously, “Because Jen and I totally feel really bad about the way we’ve been treating you all year. And we really want to make it up to you. See, we just had a great idea about how we can start. When do you get off work here?” 

“Uh, around six.” 

“Excellent. Why don’t you come over to my place then? We’d like to have you over for a good, old-fashioned sleepover.” 

“A sleepover?” Alice felt like her head was spinning. Was this really happening? 

“Sure, just us gals.” She gave Alice a sad, worried look. “I mean, you do want to start being friends, right? Cause if you don’t..” She trailed off, her voice dropping. It almost seemed that Laurie was going to cry. Her plump lower lip quivered slightly. Alice could hardly believe it! Laurie, the queen bitch of the school! Crying! There was no way that this could be an act. 

“Yeah, that sounds like fun,” said Alice, “When should I come over?” 

”Whenever, you’re off,” said Laurie, “Oh, Alice! I’m soooo glad you’re coming over. I promise that we’ll have lots of fun. We’ll have plenty of snacks and we’ll give each other make-overs and we’ll watch spooky movies &#8211; oh, it’ll be rich!” 

Alice had to admit that it sounded like fun. “That sounds great. I suppose I just need to stop off at home to get changed and grab my sleeping bag and stuff.” 

“Excellent,” said Laurie. She turned to Jen, who had been quiet the entire time. “Wouldn’t you agree, Jen?” 

Jen nodded eagerly. Jen, too, was fat. She was still storing most of her bulk below her waist, giving her an exaggerated pear-shape. She was wearing a baggy pink sweatsuit, the sort popularized by Jennifer Lopez, but even that couldn’t disguise her inflated figure. Alice noted that her looming gut and blossoming butt pushed against the zipper of her sweatshirt, filling the garment so that it wasn’t as loose as it should have been. When she turned slightly, Alice saw that her big bum completely filled the seat of her pants, stretching the rear seam. The word “JUICY” was written across her wide rump in white letters, but her enormous bottom put so much pressure on the fabric that the words had begun to peel off. 

“I’m so totally stoked that you’ll be there!” said Jen, as if she was repeating a line she’d rehearsed. 

“We’ll see you tonight then, Alice,” said Laurie, turning around. Alice watched as the two extremely chubby beauties waddled off. She couldn’t help but wonder how much each of them weighed these days. 

Suddenly, she was aware that Frank was standing beside her. 

“Oh! Hello, Frank, I didn’t see you there.” She felt a little embarrassed to know that he’d seen the whole exchange. 

“Sorry,” he said, “I couldn’t help but overhear. Alice, are you friends with Laurie?” 

“Um…..kinda, maybe....Well, not really. This is the first time we’ve really talked in a friendly way. Usually she’s just mean to me.” 

“Mean to you? Why?” 

Alice blushed. “Mostly cuz I’m…uh…” 

She waved her hands in front of her hefty pot belly. “You know, fat.” 

Frank snorted. “That’s ridiculous. That girl’s twice your size.” 

Frank was being kind, but in fact Lauries breasts were considerably bigger than Alice's, as was Jen's bun. He was in his estimate crediting each of them as being bigger than was reallly the case. Still, the three gorls were truly porkers now fairly in the same league. The remarkable thing was Laurie and Jen's inability to fully recogize this fact.

“Do you think so?” 

Frank's remark had brightened Alice’s mood. 

“Maybe that’s why she’s being so nice to me now…” 

“Could be. Word is she just lost her boyfriend, too. So I guess she’s single.” 

Alice looked perplexed at the large boy. “Frank, you know Laurie?” 

Frank grunted. “Yeah, I see her around. She used to date Josh, the team captain.” 

“You can’t be thinking about..asking her out?” said Alice, shocked. “Laurie’s the meanest person I’ve ever met!” 

“Oh, yeah? Then why are you going over to her sleepover?” 

“Cuz she’s…” Alice paused. “Because it seems like maybe she’s changed.” 

”Well, there you go,” said Frank, getting up to return to the kitchen and leaving Alice to ponder how her evening meeting would go. Alice pondered all day. Truth be told, she was rather nervous. How would Jen and Laurie treat her? Had they really changed? They seemed different. They must realize that they were just as big as her now. They simply couldn’t still be in denial. Alice’s tummy gurgled and churned as she fretted the day away. 

Unfortunately, there was only one thing guaranteed to take Alice’s mind off of troubles: eating! Alice couldn’t resist. She grabbed a slice of pizza and quickly stuffed it into her mouth, her cheeks bulging. Not bad! 

Later in the day, Maggie walked past Alice, glaring at her chunky co-worker. Alice was spattered with even more sauce from her furtive gorging. 

“You…haven’t been eating any pizza, have you?” 

“No, of course not,” lied Alice. She could feel herself flushing bright red. She knew she shouldn’t be swiping pizza, especially not on her first day, but she was just so nervous. And eating always calmed her down. She just hoped no one would notice. Besides, she told herself, it was just today. Once she got over this nerve-wracking meeting, she wouldn’t need to binge again. 

By the end of her shift, Alice was full. She’d been snacking all day. She knew she shouldn’t, of course, but free food? How could she resist? Alice was regretting her indulgence now as she stripped off her uniform. She pulled her greasy white T-shirt up over her head, her plump boobs jiggling slightly. Her skirt fit her more tightly than it had this morning, her tubby tummy prevented her from getting the button hooked. She sucked in her gut as far as she could &#8211; which wasn’t easy considering how full of pizza she was &#8211; and snapped the button closed. Sighing, she relaxed her stomach, which pressed tightly against her skirt waist. Well, it fit, at least. 

Alice shook her head. She wasn’t at all sure that going to Jen and Laurie’s sleep-over was a good idea. But she didn’t want to upset those two prima donnas. They had extended an olive leaf, and she’d be a fool not to accept it! 

She pulled off her greasy T-shirt and put her own shirt back on. She struggled briefly to pull it over her distended gut, since it didn’t want to reach her skirt. 

_"I’ve got to get changed before I go to Jen and Laurie’s,"_ she thought. "_I’ll get some comfy PJs and they’ve never guess I’m full of pizza. "_

She only hoped it would work. 

*** 

Laurie answered the door with a flourish. Alice was surprised to see that she had already changed into her night clothes &#8211; and that her night clothes consisted of nothing but a sports bra and panties. She also wore a flimsy open bathrobe, but Alice guessed that she wouldn’t be wearing that to bed. 

“Baby! Honey!” Laurie cried, apparently genuinely pleased to see Alice, “So glad you could come!” 

She peered at the bundle under Alice’s arm. “What have you got there?” 

“Oh, nothing. Just my jammies and stuff.” 

“Oh, yes, yes, come in! We were just about to get changed ourselves. Weren’t we, Jen?” 

Jen was sitting on the living room couch, grunting. From Alice’s viewpoint, she couldn’t tell what Jen was doing because the sofa back was between them, but it looked like she was trying to squeeze into something. A nearly empty box of Dunkin Donuts pastries Jen and Laurie had consumed during the prior few hours was on the table. Laurie quickly ushered Alice into the hallway bathroom. 

Inside the bathroom, Alice pulled out her own pajamas. Compared to Laurie, she felt positively overdressed! She brought a pair of pink cotton jammies. She stripped down and briefly surveyed her form in the mirror. Unlike Jen and Laurie, she was pretty well-proportioned. She didn’t have out-sized hooters or a gigantic ass. True, she did have a substancial gut that overhung her panties, but she had the rest of her to balance it out. She sighed and pulled her pajama pants on. She was horrified to find that they were slightly snug on her. 

“Oh no!” she whispered, “How can this be? I know these were loose last month! Have I gained more weight? Crap, it must be all that pizza I ate today; I’m still kinda stuffed. Ohhh, I hope they don’t say anything.” 

She was interrupted by a knock at the door. 

“Everything okay, sweetie?” called Laurie’s voice. 

“S-sure,” stammered Alice, “Everything’s fine!” She quickly turned to her shirt, pulling it on and trying to button it. Oh no! 

“Need some help, sweetie?” Laurie said, her voice dripping with honey. Alice spun around, and Laurie surpressed a smirk as she took in the other girl’s bulk. Alice was dressed in pink cotton pajamas that had once been loose, but were now beginning to get snug as Alice’s size continued to balloon. Her flannel top was tight around her chest, and Alice hadn’t been able to button the rest of her top. Her pale plump belly hung out, free and naked. 

Alice, meanwhile, was shocked at the size of the newly expanded Laurie. She knew that Laurie, too, had been slowly blimping out all year, but she hadn’t reazlied just how fat she’d become. Laurie stood before her now in nothing but bra and panties. Her tits were enormous, as usual, two great zeppelins nearly bursting out of her bra, but her belly, too, was bigger, hanging down over the crotch of her tiny panties. 

“No, no,” said Alice quickly, “I’m just finishing up here.” 

“Here, honey, let me help you there,” said Laurie kindly. The buxom brunette grasped Alice firmly by the shoulders and spun her around so that the two were face to face. 

“I see why you’re having trouble here,” said Laurie softly, “I know the feeling.” 

Gently, slowly, Laurie began to fasten the remaining buttons on Alice’s top. Alice felt herself blushing bright red. She felt uncomfortably close to Laurie right now; even if she didn’t have a deep distrust of the girl, Alice felt like her personal space was being violated. But she stood silently as Laurie worked each button into its corresponding buttonhole. The buttons slightly gapped across the arc of her potbelly, but Laurie simply tugged a little harder to get them in. Her shirt didn’t quite reach her pajama pants, so a thick slab of pink belly flesh was visible in the gap. 

“There we go,” said Laurie smoothly, standing back as if you examine her handiwork. Alice wished that she’d thought to bring looser pajamas, but she’d just been so flustered. She couldn’t help but feel that Laurie was judging her, that this entire weird offer to help her close her pajamas was little more than a ploy to get an up-close view of just how fat she was. But she sure seemed like she was being sincere…maybe Alice was just being paranoid? 

Jen flounced into the room, derailing Alice’s train of thought. Jen wore an oversized green sports T-shirt as a nightgown, but it wasn’t quite oversized enough for her anymore. It was actually rather clingy around her wide thighs and chubby gut, reveling the small depression of her belly button. Jen’s own bust, while smaller than both Laurie’s and Alice’s, had grown enough to raise the shirt slightly, giving the other girls the briefest glimpse of Jen’s white knickers. 

“We’ve got all sorts of yummy food!” squealed Jen, waving around the room. She wasn’t kidding! They had bags of chips and bowls of popcorn, as well as cartons of oreos and several liter bottles of soda. An open pizza box was on the coffee table and several slices were already missing; apparently, Laurie and Jen had been unable to restrain themselves to wait for her to begin gorging. 

"If this is any indication of how they normally are eating," thought Alice, "its no wonder they are turning into such rotund blimps! But I've no room to talk or criticize."

Jen plopped onto the couch, kicking her thick legs briefly in the air. She grabbed a handful of popcorn and stuffed it in her mouth. Laurie had to work hard to keep a sneer of contempt off her face at Jen’s gluttony. 

“Oh, don’t worry, Alice,” said Laurie, catching sight of Alice’s expression. “This is all low-fat, diet stuff. See?” 

She picked up a liter bottle of Coca cola and pointed to the label. “You can eat as much as you want and you won’t gain an ounce.” 

Alice smiled weakly. She could feel herself blushing again. Had Laurie said that because she was mocking Alice’s weight? Or was she genuinely concerned? If she and Jen were actually conscious of their weight, it would be the latter. 

The truth was, however, that Laurie was lying. The soda wasn’t diet any more than the cookies were low-fat or the chips low-cal. Laurie had spent all morning switching labels, pouring full-fat chips into diet chip bags, and slapping “diet” stickers on boxes of cookies. With any luck, she thought, Alice wouldn’t know she was consuming massive numbers of calories until it was too late. An ingenius plan! But she and Jen had been sampling much more of their own nefarious handiwork than they realized.

Jen grabbed a handful of potato chips and began munching. Alice followed suit. Laurie was a little annoyed that Jen already seemed to have forgotten that the food here was all full-fat; she was already contentedly stuffing her fat face! 

_"Oh well."_, thought Laurie, "_we have to make some sacrifices to make the ploy convincing_." 

She joined in with the other two chubs.


----------



## Observer (Aug 26, 2007)

Laurie and Jen had promised Alice they would have plenty of food, and so they did. 

Jen turned on the television so they could all giggle about “Fire Maidens from Outer Space” and “Attack of the the Eye Creatures,” while Laurie made them all milkshakes. Of course, she added a special ingredient to Alice’s &#8211; several tablespoons of weight gain powder. 

Alice of course didn’t notice the addition other than to note approvingly how creamy the concoction was. And all through the night, all three of them continued to snack. Even though Alice was still completely filled up from her binging at work, she couldn’t resist all the tempting treats around her. And it didn’t help that Jen and Laurie kept insisting that she try new ones, with Jen leading the way. 

“Here, Alice, try this,” said Laurie, waving a chocolate nonpareil in her face. “It’s a fancy kind of candy I just discovered today! You’ll love it!” 

By now, Alice was beginning to feel positively sick she was so crammed full of food. Her bulging tummy was beginning to force her pajama top up, while the lowest jelly-roll hung out over her waistband. 

“No thanks,” she wheezed, patting her belly, “I’m kind of full.” 

“Oh, you can eat one teeny tiny little candy, can’t you, Alice? Just one? You won’t regret it; it’s amazing!” Laurie scotched up to Alice and pushed the candy between Alice’s lips before she could protest. 

”Hmmf!” mumbled Alice, chewing. Laurie was right, it was great. But she still felt funny being fed by the increasingly insistent cheerleading captain. 

Jen and Laurie, too, were showing the effects of the evening binge. Laurie’s swollen middle popped over the edge of her snug little panties, hanging over so far that it nearly covered her entire lap when she sat. Jen’s tummy was so swollen that her nightshirt was no longer comfortable. Without embarrassment, she hitched it up to fit as a tight roll across her chest, letting her bulging, stuffed abdomen breathe free as it rolled over her own tight thong undies. 

“Wow, Jen, you’ve gained a little more, eh?” said Laurie, eyeing Jen’s full derriere as she bent over to grab a handful of popcorn. She meant it to be a playful ribbing, but Jen looked hurt. 

“What?” 

“Haha,” said Laurie stuffly, “I’m just kidding, Jen. I mean, we’ve all put on a few over the holidays, eh? Hey, Alice, you know what’s fun at a sleepover? Weighing in! Let’s all see how much we weigh.” 

Alice grmaced. “I dunno…” 

“Come on, it’ll be a great bonding experience! Be a good sister big girl and play along, eh?” 

“Okay..but you guys, too, right?” 

“Um,” Jen bit her lip and grimaced, “I, uh, think I’ll just stay out here.” 

“Huh? Why?” 

“Oh…I just don’t feel like…” Jen coughed nervously, reluctant to tell the truth: That her big derriere was too wide to fit easily through the narrow bathroom door. She didn’t want to risk getting her hips stuck in that doorway again. It had been embarrassing enough when only Laurie was around to see her predicament. If Alice saw that Jen had become too pear-shaped to fit through a door…she’d just die! 

“C’mon, sweetie, let’s get you weighed. It’ll be fun. We’ll bond!” Laurie firmly put her hands on Alice’s shoulders and started steering her toward the narrow bathroom door 

“I’d rather not-“ said Alice meekly but felt herself being steered right for the scale. Her feet found the scale and she meekly stepped on, as Laurie gripped her tighter. Alice looked down at the scale. It was hard to see the number over her own stuffed gut, but she heard the dial spinning ominously. 

Then it stopped at: 201! 

“Oh no!” cried Alice, “I’ve broken 200!” She was in shock! For so long, she had been teetering on the brink of 200, but she didn’t think that she’d ever get this big! Was it possible that she actually weighed that much? She just couldn’t believe it. Alice felt huge. She felt like a whale, a colossal hippomatomus. She almost felt like crying as she grabbed a handful of blubber from around her middle and gave it a worried squeeze. 

Laurie grimaced. She was delighted to know Alice’s true weight, and nothing would have made her happier than to hear that Alice was even fatter than she’d expected, but now she was worried that the plot might be ruined. If Alice thought she was too fat, then she’d be more likely to make a real effort at dieting. Laurie couldn’t allow that. 

“There, there,” she said, patting Alice’s back, “That’s not so bad. Remember, you’re among fellow fat girls now. Why, I bet I’m heavier. It’s my turn now, so let me on.” 

Gently, Laurie pushed Alice off the scale and took her turn on. Laurie squeezed her eyes shut. She suspected that she probably weighed even more than Alice, but she also believed that wouldn’t last for long. Soon, she thought totally unrealistically, Alice would be twice as big as Laurie. It grated her to have Alice know her weight, but, again, sacrifices… 

The scale made a clunking noise as the needle stopped spinning. Laurie tried to look down but found her view blocked by her enormous hooters. 

“Oh man, I can’t see the dial,” she muttered, “Alice, would you be a sweetie and read the number to me? I’m having some trouble seeing it.” 

Laurie couldn’t help but puff out her chest with pride. Even in her heavy state, her melons were still the envy of all. 

“Sure, Laurie.” Alice bent down to look at the scale, and Laurie surpressed a giggle as she heard the fabric in Alice’s pajamas creak and groan in protest. “It says 205.” 

_"205!"_ Laurie swore inwardly. That wasn’t possible! Was she really fatter than Alice? No matter, she was confident that most of that weight was still concentrated in her tits…and while Laurie was confident that she’s stay put at 205, she had no doubt that Alice would soon be blimping to 300, 400, and beyond… 

“See?” she said sweetly as she hopped off the scale. “We’re all big here. That’s why we’re all eating diet food, right?” 

She put a friendly hand on Alice’s shoulder. “That’s why we’ll all be losing weight soon enough.” 

Alice smiled a little. She was surprised that Laurie was taking it all so well. So well, in fact, that Alice felt a little guilty for the sense of schadenfreude she felt at seeing Laurie’s higher weight. 

_"I can’t stay mad at her,"_ thought Alice, "_not even after all the mean teasing..it just seems like she’s making such a real effort to change…maybe we will become friends after all! _"

Poor Alice! She just had no idea what the night had in store for her… 

The night wore on. The girls ate. And ate. And ate… 

By 10pm, Alice was ready to pop. She gazed groggily at the bounty before her. They hadn’t even put a dent in this feast! She felt absolutely stuffed, but she was so dazed that she wasn’t thinking straight. If she could have seen herself, she would have been shocked at just how full and bloated she looked. Her round, chubby face was smeared with chocolate and pizza sauce, which was also staining the front of her snug pajama top. Her belly was so full that it puffed out like a beachball. 

It didn’t help that her pajamas had been overly tight to begin with; now she was practically bursting out of them. With ever labored breath, her titanic,rounded tummy put excess pressure against the buttons down her front, causing little cresecent-shaped gaps to appear between through which her soft, pale abdomen could be glimpsed. Her top was riding up her stomach, exposing a liberal spare tire of quivering tummy, which hung over the constricting waistband of her PJ pants. 

Groaning, Alice shifted her weight, attempting to sit up. Her movement caused her flabby gut to spill out even more, almost covering her entire lap. 

“What’s the matter, Alice?” said Laurie, her voice suddenly full of concern. She kneeled down by Alice’s side, and placed a reassuring hand on her shoulder. “Aren’t you hungry?” 

Alice shook her head. “No, full,’ she mumbled. That was an understatement. Her literally belly ached with fullness. Her shirt felt like it was about to bust open from the force of her massive gut. 

“Here, have another cookie,” said Laurie kindly and shoved the treat into Alice’s mouth. Cheeks bulging, Alice meekly chewed and swallowed the tempting treat. 

*******************************

Click here for illustration

*******************************

“No more, please,” muttered Alice thickly as she finished, barely conscious now. Alice felt ready to explode, but the two haughty cheerleaders weren’t done feeding her. 

“Just a little more, sweetie,” said Laurie, “I promise you’re going to love this.” 

Laurie held one hand behind Alice, cradling her head, and placed the other lightly on her bloated belly, as Jen tilted the liter bottle of soda into Alice’s helpless mouth. As full as she was, Alice was too dumb and bloated to even resist. Her plump lips closed around the bottleneck and she began to chug, her eyes glazing over as she did. 

“Good, good girl,” cooed Laurie, rubbing Alice’s stomach as it filled with soda pop. With every swallow, you could literally see her girth increase, her swollen tum pushing the waistband of her PJs down. Her filled tummy began to bulge even more, pushing her buttons apart. 

PING! The lowest button on her PJ top popped off, careening across the room. Alice’s drum-tight belly hung out even more, gurgling and groaning with the strain of digesting her massive feast. She was so drowsy and bloated, though, that she didn’t even notice the loss of her button; all it meant to her was a reduction of the pressure on her swollen tummy and that was all that mattered. 

Jen, however, did notice the loss. She motioned to Laurie to get her attention and then pointed at Alice’s ruined top, giggling behind her hand. Laurie smiled approvingly. 

“There now, wasn’t that good?” said Laurie soothingly as the last of the soda dribbled down Alice’s throat. Laurie pulled the bottle from between Alice’s slack lips with a soft *pop* and placed it beside her. Watching the scene, Jen surpressed another laugh. It was like watching a new mommy feed a giantly oversized baby. 

Alice didn’t respond except to belch loudly, causing her big bloated tummy to ripple. 

“So full,” she moaned, “Wanna sleep.” 

“Shhhh,” said Laurie, gently placing Alice’s head on a pillow. “Just lie here for a few minutes and you’ll be fine.” 

The moment Alice’s head hit the pillow, the bloated beauty was out like a light. She moaned softly everytime she breathed in, as though the simple act of inhalation was stretching her even more painfully. Laurie stood up and stretched like a cat, surveying her handiwork. 

“Man, what a hog,” giggled Laurie, running a hand over the huge pale dome that was the unconscious Alice’s belly. Laurie coldn’t help but be pleased with how well her plan was working out, and she was almost escatic as she looked proudly at her creation. Yes, this was her creation, wasn’t it? Alice, formerly merely fat, now fast on her way to becoming a jumbo whale. It was Laurie’s doing, and she felt a twinge of pride and a surge of power in how well her little piggy was coming along. She was so tightly packed that it was a wonder that she hadn’t exploded. 

Alice’s stomach gurgled as it struggled to digest her massive feast. She burped softly in her sleep and stretched, causing another button on her too-small top to blow off. Laurie stifled a nasty laugh as her overstuffed abdomen bounced out. 

“Can you imagine it, Jen? Our fat little piggy here, even fatter,” she laughed, patting Alice’s big bouncy belly. Laurie picked up another cookie and crammed it into her own mouth. No reason to hold back now. If Alice kept eating like she had tonight, she’d be a blimp in no time. And the fatter Alice was, the thinner Laurie would look by comparison. She imagined what Alice would look like when they were done with her &#8211; an enormous globe of a girl. Perhaps that loser boyfriend of hers could roll her to school. 

Jen plopped down on her own expansive rump. She looked at the slumbering Alice, who was so stuffed so literally looked like she was going to blow like a megaton bomb. 

“I dunno, Laurie,” said Jen, scratching her big ghetto booty, “Don’t you think that maybe, I dunno, maybe this is a little bit immoral? I mean, it seems kinda mean.” 

Laurie laughed harshly. “Listen, Jen, if you want to be the fattest girl on the team, go right ahead. If you want all the girls to laugh and point at &#8216;Big Fat Jen and her Big Fat Ass,’ go right ahead. But me, I don’t intend to have anyone laughing at me.” 

She narrowed her eyes evilly. “And if I need to make Alice bigger to make me look smaller, I don’t have any problem with that. Do you understand?” 

“Yeah, but-“ 

“Are you doubting the plan, Jen?” 

“No, but &#8211;“ 

“Good, because I’d hate to think I couldn’t trust you, Jen.” 

Jen shook her head. She wasn’t much of a thinker; she usually let Laurie do the big planning. But as she looked at the sleeping Alice, she couldn’t help but feel that they were doing something that they shouldn’t be. No, no, that was silly. She was just being silly, of course. Laurie must know what was best. Laurie always knew what was best. She held her peace as Laurie curled up with another box of cookies, savoring her triumph.

Jen was quiet. But, perhaps for the first time ever, her mind was working hard…

(Click here for next installment)


----------



## Browniestuff (Aug 26, 2007)

There are still several typos, but this is the best installment in a long time. I can't wait to see the effects of the binge. Also the illustration was amazing!


----------



## Vader7476 (Aug 26, 2007)

Browniestuff said:


> There are still several typos, but this is the best installment in a long time. I can't wait to see the effects of the binge. Also the illustration was amazing!



Hey, thanks a lot!


----------



## Observer (Aug 26, 2007)

OK, I tried to catch all the left over typos - if anyone catches more let me know in a PM.


----------

